# Female Eagle Name



## Otterman89 (Jun 11, 2012)

This is the best place I could find to post this. Anyways, I'm getting a ref of a female Bald Eagle fursona, and I've been trying off and on for the last 24 or more hours trying to come up with a good name for her. I don't have the ref yet so no pics. Anyone out there who can come up with a good name for a femal Eagle? I've even spent quite a bit of time searching online.  Names are the weakest things ever that I have unfortunately.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 11, 2012)

Hmmmmmm...

Eden?


----------



## Yago (Jun 11, 2012)

I was thinking Aria. 

It's a bit of a generic obvious pun, still kinda pretty.


----------



## 13Swords (Jun 11, 2012)

You may want to try this part of the site: http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/12-Off-Topic 

This really is more for ranting and, well, raving.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 11, 2012)

13Swords said:


> You may want to try this part of the site: http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/12-Off-Topic
> 
> This really is more for ranting and, well, raving.


Erm, nope. This is for suiting.
I'd direct this to http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/61-Fursona-Personas


----------



## 13Swords (Jun 11, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Erm, nope. This is for suiting.
> I'd direct this to http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/61-Fursona-Personas



Huh... it was originally on the ranting and raving forum. Not sure why here now...


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 11, 2012)

Maybe... Halia?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 11, 2012)

NOT "Freedom, Liberty, etc."


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Jun 11, 2012)

I think that the translated name of the animal is often very pretty *hides from flaming arrows*
For example, "eagle" is "orel" in Slovanian, and "aquila" in Italian, both of which would make pretty, non-generic names.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 11, 2012)

Eagles? I was thinking of an Indian-sounding name, as the first thing I thought of was the Garuda of Hindu mythology.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 11, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Eagles? I was thinking of an Indian-sounding name, as the first thing I thought of was the Garuda of Hindu mythology.


Garuda was Chozo, not an eagle :V


----------



## Aldino (Jun 11, 2012)

Samus Aran, thats a good name for an eagle.


----------



## 13Swords (Jun 11, 2012)

You could always just go with a name that sounds good to the ear. It doesn't have to mean something or be a reference. My name means "Hefty Mountain" or alternatively "thick forest," but my parents didn't know that when they named me. They just named me after my uncle and were done with it. If you DO want the name to mean something, you could always just give the eagle a title. "Byron the mouse-snatcher."


----------

